# Pics: rat diy tower



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,

Thought would share some pics of my rattie cage! The rat cage is two furet plus cages stacked. It was so easy to do! I sawed four of the plastic side connectors in half, then placed them, one half, a full one, another half whilst slotting in the panel pieces. Just used a cheap saw from tesco (only £2.00), a few cable ties to give more support to the panel pieces and it's very very sturdy! My two rat boys are in their element.

I've put a few more hammocks in to break up any long drops. Here's the before and after pics.

Before:










After:










My boys:

Benji










Oliver (Oliver is much bigger now but this is just the cutest pic!)










xxxx


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow they are lucky rats and obviously spoilt 
Love what you have done with the cage, looks like rat heaven to me


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

Brilliant cage, bet your ratties love it! x


----------

